# I'm moving and...



## ceardach (Apr 11, 2008)

... the place comes with a 6' privacy fenced in yard







With patio table, umbrella and chairs.

It will be so great to be able to play with her off leash in my own back yard! With my wireless, I'll also be able to hang out back there with her while I work. 

I have already taken her out there a few times, and she just loves it. At first she was like, "woa, wait... am I allowed to wander without a leash?" I told her to go, and she just bounded up and around all excited like. 

This is going to be a lot of fun!!

As another note, the new apartment is *huge*. She can really get lost in there. I'm predicting there will be moments where I can't immediately find her. heh. Except for the fact that she's a velcro dog and follows me everywhere.

However, she always tries to get to wherever I'm going ahead of me. That came into a tricky situation today because you can walk in a circle around the apartment without hitting the same room twice. So, as I left one room, she went in one direction and I went another. She noticed I wasn't following and calmly turned back to go in the direction I had gone. However, by then, I had already left the room! At that point I hear the nervous clitter clatter of her feet on the tile as she scampers to the next room. Once there she could finally see me, and came dashing over like, "Ack, ohmigod, I thought I lost you!!!"


----------



## chevysmom (Feb 15, 2008)




----------



## K9Kaos (Jun 24, 2006)

Congrats!!!









Sounds wonderful!!


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

Congrats
Sounds like a wonderful place!


----------

